# Diagnosis for chest xray for PICC placement



## RDUFORT (Jul 10, 2007)

Help, what diagnosis do you use to code for a chest xray performed to be sure the picc line is in the correct location?


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 11, 2007)

Probably V58.81, since the purpose of the exam is placement and/or adjustment of the cath.


----------



## atedesco (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree; V58.81


----------

